# Let me know what you think!!!!



## kjsalter (Jul 30, 2010)

I just bought some new Drilled and Slotted Rotors F&R, and I figured I should get some new wheels aswell to show them off (and i just plain old want something to make it stand out)! I had a red 2005 GTO traded into my dealership and they had these on them, the person that bought the car wanted the stock wheels on, so these are just sitting around! They are 19" HD Signature MSR's Machine Finish, I am getting them for $750 and they have Protenza's on them with about 70%-75% tread life left. They are stock wheel sizes! Just seeing if yall think they are a good buy!

http://www.hd-inc.com/09-machinedmsr.html


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

They look nice, can't wait for pics of them on your car!!


----------



## CreditDept (Jul 23, 2010)

oooo those are nice


----------



## Falco21 (May 11, 2010)

Cant wait for pics!! Really wana see what they look like on the car. Very nice!!


----------



## kjsalter (Jul 30, 2010)

I should have them on by Sunday night, so I will get some pictures either then or Monday!! Thank you for the feedback!


----------



## bluefox (Jul 29, 2010)

They look good on the site but then again thats what they pay people to do. Should look good on the goat. Cant wait for the pics!


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

kjsalter said:


> I should have them on by Sunday night, so I will get some pictures either then or Monday!! Thank you for the feedback!


Hey, it's monday.


----------



## bluefox (Jul 29, 2010)

Now its tuesday


----------



## GoatFanatic (Sep 13, 2010)

Those look pretty nice. Good deal for you!


----------



## silversport (Mar 23, 2007)

nice...you got them???
Bill


----------



## o'doyle (Sep 26, 2010)

Sweet wheels.. What's up with them?


----------

